# Looking for short-term rental stay in ahmedabad west



## emailme.friend (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to Ahmedabad and looking for a short-term stay in either of the following accommodation type, to suit my needs. I request the concerned person/s provide appropriate support/guidance in this regard.

Duration of my rental tenure: 2 months starting from September 1st 2012 onwards (September and October). Might get extended.

Furnished/Semi-furnished 1BHK Apartment

OR

MALE Single Occupancy room (no sharing) PG Accommodation with attached bathroom for self-use ONLY

OR

Single/Private/Out-house room

Following are the location areas which I prefer to live-in:

CG road, Parimal Garden, Law Garden, Navrangpura, Ambawadi, near IIMA, Satellite, Vastrapur

Facilities must include Washing Machine or Laundry services, Storage/in-built mirror-Cupboard space, TV, Wi-Fi connection (preferable), Drinking Water, Cot/Bed with pillows, Fans. Bathroom along with its accessories must be clean/tidy having Health-Faucet for toilet purpose. Need Hot water. Clothes hanging/drying facility. Kitchen facilities (preferable).

My budget is between 5000 to 8000 Rupees (slightly negotiable). /SNIP/
Narasimha


----------

